# Simple toy to auto pair Note 2 audio with your car's speakers



## snapz54 (Jul 24, 2011)

This is the TuneLink specifically for Android. Not enough accessory makers make android specific product.

It looks like a cigarette lighter charger but it has a built in bluetooth receiver and a FM transmitter. Best part for us note 2 users... You can charge with the included 2.1A usb port even while using the bluetooth function! Let me know if you guys like it or if you have a better solution that you use?

check out the full review, video, and pictures here.


----------



## snapz54 (Jul 24, 2011)

Is this obsolete? Does everyone have bluetooth built into their cars these days?


----------



## georgepink (Nov 21, 2011)

snapz54 said:


> Is this obsolete? Does everyone have bluetooth built into their cars these days?


I have an aftermarket blue tooth stereo in my truck, but it does not support A2DP <I think is what it needs> to allow streaming music. I can, at least get (some) notifications and answer/place calls. this seems like a good solution. Do you have this now? does it also provide full notifications?


----------



## snapz54 (Jul 24, 2011)

it provides a one to one experience of the phone's sounds and notifications, It reverts to your phone for phone calls though because of no included mic. You couldn't include a mic really without having a big ugly cable stretching up to your roof.


----------



## georgepink (Nov 21, 2011)

the stereo itself has a mic and works for phone calls. All I'm missing is music streaming. might be worth a try. thanks for sharing this.


----------



## snapz54 (Jul 24, 2011)

glad it helped, I'll be posting more reviews on cool stuff for our note 2s soon. keep checking the forum.


----------



## FloridaMike (Jun 30, 2011)

snapz54 said:


> This is the TuneLink specifically for Android. Not enough accessory makers make android specific product.
> 
> It looks like a cigarette lighter charger but it has a built in bluetooth receiver and a FM transmitter. Best part for us note 2 users... You can charge with the included 2.1A usb port even while using the bluetooth function! Let me know if you guys like it or if you have a better solution that you use?
> 
> check out the full review, video, and pictures here.


 I've had one for about a year, by far best sounding ad I've had many others, only problem is in summer, it tends to overheat and shut off... major annoyance!!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## snapz54 (Jul 24, 2011)

that's odd? Have you contacted New Potato? Anyone that I've spoken with at that company seems pretty cool. Sounds like you have a faulty unit, I haven't seen that problem at all on my side.


----------

